
Michael Jordan's 10 Secrets To Reaching the Top - Mystalic
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/07/michael-jordans-10-secrets-to-reaching.html
======
ojbyrne
I'm not big on flagging stuff, but inspirational messages from celebrities
seems the exact opposite of hacker news.

And I don't think you can argue that MJ has demonstrated his ability to
succeed in realms other than basketball. Well, he seems to be big on gambling.

The other MJ in that picture might actually be more inspirational, what with
the HIV and all, and seemingly still having a successful career after
basketball.

~~~
utnick
If going from not making the high school team to the greatest ball player in
the world isn't enough, he built one of the most powerful brands in the world.
Jordan ( shoes, clothes, movies, endorsments ) brings in more revenue than 10
facebooks could ever hope to. No other sports star or celebrity has ever come
close to marketing himself as well as Jordan.

~~~
ojbyrne
Please. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Knight>

Anyway I'm gonna post Oprah's secrets to success and see how that goes over.

~~~
bayareaguy
Let's not forget Phil's partner and coach either -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Bowerman>

He fits my idea of the athlete/hacker a lot more than Jordan does.

------
scorxn
#3 was written by a copywriter for a Nike TV spot.

------
phd2000
The majority of Michael's teammates hated his guts, he was a huge asshole.
However the rings speak for themselves.

Maybe the lesson is be an asshole but make sure you can back it up.

------
kirse
Some classic MJ trash-talking:
<http://www.prosportsdaily.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200152>

"I hope there's a jumpshot in there." - Michael to Stacey King who was walking
into the locker room with a box

The guy was not just a hard-worker, but an obssessed worker who would stop at
nothing to ensure success was the only outcome.

